# Kaikki ei mene putkeen



## Jagorr

Hei! Ymmärränkö oikein että tämä imlaisu tarkoittaa että jokin onnistuu, mutta ei kaikki? Eli jokin epäonnistuu.
Puhe on suunnittelusta ja konteksti on:
_Jos joukkueen motto on "_En osaa suunnistaa yhtään ja pelkään yksin metsässä, mutta jos se ei haittaa, niin mä oon messissä", _saattaa olla aika todennäköistä, että kaikki ei mene putkeen._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Olet oikeassa. Arkikielinen ilmaisu _kaikki ei mene putkeeen _tarkoittaa, että kaikki ei onnistu, ei suju suunnitellulla tavalla.

GOM


----------



## Jagorr

Sitten minun täytyy kysyä: voiko sanoa
_kaikki ei onnistu _
ja
_ei kaikki onnistu _?

Äidinkielessäni ensimmäinen sanajärjestys ilmaisee, että kaikki menee pieleen. Toinen tarkoittaa sitä, että vain jokin (eehh..jotakin?) epäonnistuu.
Onko toinen sanajärjestys tavallista suomen kielessä? Jos on, onko eroa?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Suomen sanajärjestys on melko vapaa. Kumpikin sanajärjestys ilman merkityseroa on mahdollinen ainakin seuraavan tapaisissa virkkeissä:

_Kaikki ei onnistu ensimmäisellä yrityksellä.
Ei kaikki onnistu ensimmäisellä yrityksellä. _

Saattaa olla, että vain jompikumpi järjestys kelpaa joissakin yhteyksissä. En ole ajatellut asiaa sen kummemmin.

GOM


----------

